# (Moggy)Congress Lake Rd Break-Thru?



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not sure but I think someone went thru on CL between 10 and 10:30. Sheriffs and EMS vehicles in east lot loading someone into the ambulance. Could also been other medical emergency? Might have been a training exercise but if not, surely hope the person is okay! Looked real enough-guys were leaving the ice!


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow hope he's ok


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> Not sure but I think someone went thru on CL between 10 and 10:30. Sheriffs and EMS vehicles in east lot loading someone into the ambulance. Could also been other medical emergency? Might have been a training exercise but if not, surely hope the person is okay! Looked real enough-guys were leaving the ice!


I have seen some pretty elaborate training exercises...


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Did u find out for sure? Im taking my 74 yr old dad tomorrow and dont want him falling in.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

A friend of mine was out there and a Game Warden told him someone did go through the ice.. Don't know for sure and only going by what I was told.. If someone did go through the ice I certainly hope and pray they are all OK.. We do this as a sport and to have some fun on the ice and all of us want to come home..... It's true what they say in No ice is really Safe ice.. Be careful out there guys..


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

jmshar said:


> A friend of mine was out there and a Game Warden told him someone did go through the ice.. Don't know for sure and only going by what I was told.. If someone did go through the ice I certainly hope and pray they are all OK.. We do this as a sport and to have some fun on the ice and all of us want to come home..... It's true what they say in No ice is really Safe ice.. Be careful out there guys..


Well, when I went ice fishing with a couple of buddies in Colorado the ice was a good 2 feet thick! I had no worries. But then, I read a story about a guy who was bound and determined to fish this lake that was part of a chain of reservoir lakes. Totally off limits and surrounded by signs that read "NO ICE FISHING! ICE UNSAFE!" 

Well, he snuck in there with some fishing gear and a hand auger. He cut a hole, but when he broke through no water came up! He peered down through the hole to discover that he was standing on a sheet of ice suspended about 15'-20' above the surface of the water! They'd drawn the lake down to feed the lakes below. The fisherman slowly lowered himself to his stomach and belly crawled all the way to shore! Left all his gear on the ice.

I know that nobody will encounter anything like that around here, but it does seem that some guys are in too big of a hurry. With the weather we've had so far you could have 4" of clear, hard ice where you are, and 10'-20' away you could have 2" of milk ice with a rotten bottom!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I was wondering why there was a watercraft truck in the lot this afternoon.

Check the ice. I carry a spud with me at all times. I also wear my float coat and have ice picks around my neck with a throw bag in the sled.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

It should be a law in Ohio, no picks, no ice


----------



## rmski (Sep 18, 2014)

I was on the west side of Congress from 1pm till 8pm. Talked to a fellow coming off the east side at about 12:30 pm that said someone out there slipped and fell backwards and hit their head &the rescue people had no cleats & couldn't stand up on the ice. A fisherman with ,cleats had to pull him to shore. That's what I was told, I didn't see it happen.By the way, caught a bunch of gills, 15 takers & not a crappie.Ice is 5 to 6 inches.& no one went in that I know of.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

buckeyebowman said:


> Well, when I went ice fishing with a couple of buddies in Colorado the ice was a good 2 feet thick! I had no worries. But then, I read a story about a guy who was bound and determined to fish this lake that was part of a chain of reservoir lakes. Totally off limits and surrounded by signs that read "NO ICE FISHING! ICE UNSAFE!"
> 
> Well, he snuck in there with some fishing gear and a hand auger. He cut a hole, but when he broke through no water came up! He peered down through the hole to discover that he was standing on a sheet of ice suspended about 15'-20' above the surface of the water! They'd drawn the lake down to feed the lakes below. The fisherman slowly lowered himself to his stomach and belly crawled all the way to shore! Left all his gear on the ice.
> 
> I know that nobody will encounter anything like that around here, but it does seem that some guys are in too big of a hurry. With the weather we've had so far you could have 4" of clear, hard ice where you are, and 10'-20' away you could have 2" of milk ice with a rotten bottom!


Sure it can unfortunately, seen it at Willard res once back in the late 80's. Drilled a hole in 8" of ice, seen that, puckered and moonwalked back to the ramp. Not 15'-20' but a good 2-3'. Gotta be wary of those upgrounds.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

just called moggy b&t and was told that someone fell and wacked his head pretty good and had to be rescued,


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

That sounds more likely.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

That explains what I saw. Hope he's ok! 
Man, if you don't have creepers(old Erie trick), screw some small half inch hex-head sheet metal screws into the lugs of your boots! They won't come thru your soles and you can remove them if you want to use for other things?(If half inch screws come thru your soles, you're in real need of new ice fishing boots!)


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

That explains it. Itold the wife about this and she said she saw guys launching from the south parking lot across the road to the west side then heading north. I was thinking someone went through there by the road. 

For people that don't know stay away from the road. There is a culvert under the road and always bad ice there.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Sure it can unfortunately, seen it at Willard res once back in the late 80's. Drilled a hole in 8" of ice, seen that, puckered and moonwalked back to the ramp. Not 15'-20' but a good 2-3'. Gotta be wary of those upgrounds.


Interesting. And yes, water levels do fluctuate even around here. 



trapperjon said:


> just called moggy b&t and was told that someone fell and wacked his head pretty good and had to be rescued,


Also interesting. Amazing how so many are concerned with going in on early ice, but not about falling and cracking your skull, or your wrist, forearm or elbow. And rmski's post makes a lot of sense. If you're out there and someone takes a tumble and has to be dragged off the ice, if you don't have cleats you don't have a chance!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

We require F2W to wear his helmet on the ice after his "transducer incident" in Michigan.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

That's how I look?? Hahahahahaha


----------

